# what to feed baby rbps



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

i have 3 rbp's that are about an inch long
would a diet of gohst shrimp, beef heart, krill, feeder guppies, and blood worms be good for them

thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: and dont forget brine shrimp


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

should i feed them that to when they get bigger
or just for now


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Brine shrimp is great to feed them when theyre small but the pieces are too small when they get bigger. Youlll notice that the bloodworms will start becoming too small for them also as they get bigger. Pellets would be good for them also but it can be difficult for some people to get their piranha to eat pellets.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I fed mine freeze dried plankton when they were small.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I mainly feed my piranhas, about the same size as yours, tetramin flake food. It has great protein amounts and my p's grow fast as hell!! Sometimes they get sick of eating this, or so it seems, so then i feed them frozen shrimp. Good luck


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

thanks for all the help guys


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i go for like krill, and flakes, and some pellets


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

whats the difference between flakes and pellets


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

rbp fry at one inch will be still eating bloodworms no problem but, you should start to introduce them to a different diet. this could be with pcs of shrimp. i would break the pcs up into small pcs so they can all get their share. i have found that rbp fry at this size aren't in the sharing mood and the stronger one of the shoal, will dominate the feedings and grow much faster than the others because of the amount of food that he consumes compared to the rest. And having one fry growing faster than the rest, could result in injury's or death to the weeker ones. So just spend some time breaking up the more solid foods, but a variety is the ticket.....

pellets are a little easier on your water parameters, as they will not decay so quickly, floating cichlid pellets work fine.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Misbehavin said:


> whats the difference between flakes and pellets :rock:


 Usually the only difference between them is that pellets are bigger .


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

and no one has mentioned feeders shame on you guys.lol i used to feed my 1"ers tiny minnows and they would suck them up in one, mmmm







stick to your diet, it worked with mine


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

When my RB's were babies I fed them frozen bloodworms, krill, cooked shrimp, flakes, and even pellets!!


----------



## Misbehavin (Jan 3, 2004)

is there any kind of feeders inparticular u recomend or just small ones


----------



## FishermanSteve23 (Dec 27, 2003)

i feed my baby rbps frozen bloodworms, guppies, feeder goldfish, thawed shrimp, and frozen beefheart.... when i go fishing, i'll start giving them pieces of fish meat


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

All sounds gd m8!! Brine shrimp is always gd!!! They may even take a small feeder at that size!!!


----------



## jay-d (Jan 10, 2004)

I just got my RBP 2 days ago, I tried putting in flakes and he didn't eat them, then i bought blood worms and I threw in a hole cube and he ate about 4 - 5 worms but left the rest, now i got all these decaying worms at the bottom, i see him trying to eat one then spit it back out.. the guy at Big Al's said that he'll eat it no problem, i think my RB is really picky.. =[

Should i put less in there ?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is always easier to add more food then remove un-eaten...and Variety as stated before is they key. Do not be afraid to try things, minced beefheart/kidney, shrimp/krill, fish such as minnows or bream chopped up, insects like tenebrio/zoophoba beetle larvae crushed...etc....


----------



## jay-d (Jan 10, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> It is always easier to add more food then remove un-eaten...and Variety as stated before is they key. Do not be afraid to try things, minced beefheart/kidney, shrimp/krill, fish such as minnows or bream chopped up, insects like tenebrio/zoophoba beetle larvae crushed...etc....


 I have a pleco fish in the tank as well, but he just hides and doesn't do his job. He's about 2-3", the piranha and him get a long ok i guess.. but what about all the un-eaten food? it will just keep building up!

I'll go and purchase some more food today for him.. i put in some more blood worms, but he didn't eat them, the lights are on and he's swimming around teh tank, i'm assuming he's hungry.. hmm


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i feed mine feeder guppies and shrimp


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

At a young age.. always feed them flakes. So that they dont become picky when they grow up... trust me.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> ViBE Posted on Jan 10 2004, 04:14 PM
> At a young age.. always feed them flakes. So that they dont become picky when they grow up... trust me.












And other things that aren't live ie pellets, freeze dried plankton, beefhearts, etc. It would be a bitch if the p's got used to just eating feeders and your lfs ran out.


----------



## jay-d (Jan 10, 2004)

oh man, my piranha is soo damn picky, I jus tput in flakes and he's chasing them around, put them in his mouth and spit them back out.. tomorrow im going to try shrimp and krill, lets see if he likes that. I feed him twice a day.. is that too much??

whast the difference between freeze died blood worms and frozen blood worms? Besides the fact ones frozen, but does it make a difference which one he eats??


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Dude, over feeding kills fish! If the food is not being eaten , chill on the feeding a bit, it will not kill one to go without food for a day, I am envisioning a tank with a layer of uneaten food at the bottom of the tank, and all that is, is an ammonia spike waiting to happen.....


----------



## jay-d (Jan 10, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> Dude, over feeding kills fish! If the food is not being eaten , chill on the feeding a bit, it will not kill one to go without food for a day, I am envisioning a tank with a layer of uneaten food at the bottom of the tank, and all that is, is an ammonia spike waiting to happen.....


 hmm.. yes, not that much though.. i'll clean it up.. i thought u had to feed baby piranha's more often then you do when they are bigger.. i'll feed him in a couple days and see what happens.. thanks


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

When i feed my rbp's shrimp i put it on a bit of cotton and then dangle it in the tank, that way it is easy to get rid of any uneaten food


----------

